# Smoked Brussel Sprouts with Bacon- Q-View heavy



## browneyesvictim (Feb 9, 2017)

Smoking Brussel sprouts for about an hour at 275' with cherry chips.













8.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017


















7.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017






Halved













6.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017






Buckboard Bacon ends and pieces. Fried and remove leaving the drippings.













10.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017


















11.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017


















9.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017






After sprouts are almost desired tenderness, add bacon black pepper kosher salt and parmesan cheese to taste.













5.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017






 I prefer the real freshly shredded parmesan, then a short trip under the broiler, but all I had was the canned stuff.













4.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017






Serve as a side or as a meal.













1.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017


















2.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017


















3.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 9, 2017






The steak was good, but, for me Ill take more sprouts please!


----------



## cornman (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes!!! I love a good serving of Brussels Sprouts and I want to try this.  I've had smoked ones at a restaurant and they are amazing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks tasty! Deglaze that pan with a bit of hard apple cider, add dried cranberries and toasted almonds. Add Brussels back in and sauté until carmalized. Good stuff!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 9, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! Deglaze that pan with a bit of hard apple cider, add dried cranberries and toasted almonds. Add Brussels back in and sauté until carmalized. Good stuff!


Thanks Case. That sounds good too!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 9, 2017)

Points for this from my wife.  

I am gonna try this for her.   I don't like B.S.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 9, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Points for this from my wife.
> 
> I am gonna try this for her.   I don't like B.S.


Well Adam... your life is about to change. Be warned!

I didn't like sprouts growing up either... Didn't think of them as very special at all until I got older and realized vegetables didn't have to be boiled until they were tasteless and mushy. Sprouts bring a whole new flavor when you get to caramelize them a bit.  I will admit they can use a bit of acid to the veggies. Chase said "hard apple cider" .. I also have done a Balsamic vinegar reduction with them for a little sweetness. so many ways to go with them. Sprouts are such a great canvas to work with. They are my "chocolate". Literally, I would rather have them over chocolate any day!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2017)

On another Brussel sprout note I was listening to the American Test Kitchen pod cast today and they were talking about Brussel sprouts. The gist of it is the Brussel Sprouts of our younger days aren't the same flavor as the ones we are eating today. They have been modified to our modern day palettes. 

Just food for thought. If you haven't listened to ATK podcast or Bon Appetite they are both a good way to drown out work!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2017)

Those have to be one of my favorite veggies!

Yours look fantastic!

Point!

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 10, 2017)

That doesn't surprise me at all that they are genetically engineered hybrids now, but follow the money trail to what the focus is on being developed commercially- Fastest growing, disease resistant, most reliable and most productive etc... 

Just found this on the interwebs I found interesting.:

_"North Carolina State University horticulturalists assembled a list of 121 named brussels sprouts cultivars. Cornell University horticulturalists describe 21 Brussels sprouts cultivars available to home gardeners of which two, "Rubine" and "Falstaff" (Brassica oleracea var. gemmifera “Falstaff”) have reddish-purple sprouts._

And I thought sprouts were sprouts... Had no idea there were so many, yet not so surprising.

And thanks for the points Adam and Al.


----------



## disco (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for another on my to do list!

Point!

Disco


----------



## loggie (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks awesome


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 10, 2017)

Great looking Brussels Sprouts! One of those things I hated as a kid but love now. I've made them smoked, fried and Sous Vide and can't get enough.

Point!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 11, 2017)

That looks scrumptious.......   I love my brussel sprouts......Point


----------

